# Sony A57 or A59?



## scipianus (Dec 14, 2013)

From what I've seen Sony A58 is under the Sony A57 and the Sony A57 is EOL. It would be good to buy now a Sony A57 or wait for a hopefully better A59 in 2014?
I would like to hear opinions about the A57/A58 from owners


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 16, 2013)

From what I have read is that most still prefer the A57 over the A58.
I have not used the newer A58 ... but I were to go for something better than an A57 I would go up to the A77 or just leap into the A7.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 17, 2013)

My wife just got an a55 (which actually looks kinda like aSS when you think about it-no wonder they changed the name). I've been playing with it, and it does pretty well with image quality. I like the sensor, and as far as I'm aware, the sensor in the A57 is the same. Low noise. Fantastic autofocus in low light. Sorry, not much help, but I'd say you're going to be happy either way you go.


----------



## jfrabat (Dec 17, 2013)

The A58 has better low light noise issues, but what I like about the A57 is that the lens mount is metal (vs plastic on the A58).  So to me, the A57 seems to be more durable, while the A58 seems like it includes better features.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 17, 2013)

I had the a55 ... it was physically too small.
After upgrading to the a57, I could see that is does have better noise at higher ISO.
Images do "appear" better ... larger battery, and it has the focus peaking feature.


----------



## jfrabat (Dec 17, 2013)

dxqcanada said:


> I had the a55 ... it was physically too small.
> After upgrading to the a57, I could see that is does have better noise at higher ISO.
> Images do "appear" better ... larger battery, and it has the focus peaking feature.



As I understand, the A57 was originally supposed to be the A65, but because of the floods in Thailand (was it Thailand?  Don't remember!) the supplier of the A57 body could not deliver in time, so they then changed that body to the A57 (they had to reduce some features, like EVF and sensor to make the target cost, but still, you are getting more than it was originally planned) and used the A77 body for the A65 (not sure this is 100% true, but it could well be).


----------

